# Craftsman 8/24 auger/drive belt replacements



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

Evening everyone, I want to replace the auger and drive belts. I'm thinking of driving to canadian tire to get some belts or should I order online ? I quickly saw that there are some kevlar belts ? From a YouTube video I think the parts that I want are drive: 954-0346 and auger 954-0430b can someone confirm this? 

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Get OEM belts that will have the correct "V" for your machine.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I use exclusively Kevlar belts when available for less stretch. And when available for the application, first choice is D&D Power, second is Pix. But to agree with Jack Mels, he's not wrong going with the actual manufacturer's belt for the correct V angle to prevent slippage, however I have had good success with those brands baring my John Deere M1032 where I need to go with the original John Deere belt for the correct V.


----------



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

I sent a email to a website "c-equipment" with my model info and they wrote back that they cannot find my model number so they cant recommend a part number. 

Can you guys recommend another site or should I just remove my current belts and go to the store with them?


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

I have good luck at Carquest and Princess Auto for belts for my Craftsman 8/25. Under $7.00 CDN. May be generic V belt, but mine does not require special toothed belts. Canadian Tire is expensive .


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

have you pulled the cover and checked the belts? you can usually adjust the craftman a lot so the belts usually last a pretty long time. it also sometimes allows you to get away from an od sized belt if it has one. usually the best way to find the right sized belt is to pull the old one off and take it to the store with you. it really doesn't take much to know if you got the right belt or not.


----------



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi everyone. Just did a switch of both drive and auger belts on my craftsman. This was a very fun experience. 

I went to get my belts at a local small engine store and I got to see some nice Ariens and toros at the same time. I got a 34 kevlar belt for the auger. 

Now I just have to wait a long time to try it out since there is no snow forecasts for this week arrgg.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I suspect that you will be very impressed with the difference with the new belts. Since they degrade in quality slowly, you don't notice the degradation...until you spring for new belts.


----------

